# Georgian or Van Gogh



## artist1978 (Nov 24, 2015)

hi,

i was wondering what oil color brand is better quality Georgian or Van Gogh?
Please comment from personal experience.

Thanks,


----------



## dacotah (Feb 17, 2015)

It all depends. Georgian and Van Gogh make several different styles of oil paints. You can get cheap oil paints in both brands (Walmart) or better quality in both brands (at a artist store). It really depends on how you work with the paint. I find some cheaper oil paints work better for me in a place then a more expensive brand would, due to the oil paint thickness. If the question was asking about how long the paint will last before fading, It will out last me. That's more then I could ask for. I hope this helps.


----------

